# refreezing meat



## vaderdoo (Feb 22, 2005)

Quick question. Would anyone here ever refreeze thawed out fish or filet mignon? Both items had been thawed for 4 days then refrozen.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

not recommended, especially by the health dept.  but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 

4 days on the fish is pushing the envelope, so to speak(unless it was your whole flash frozen tuna). Beef, depending on how it was wrapped, stored may be okay-unless it sat out for a week before going in first......

Too many variables. First, follow all health dept. regs in your area(especially if serving to the public). Second, use your nose-if its on the edge now, it ain't gonna help it. You will experience much degradation with repeated freezing and thawing. Can you cook now and then freeze final product? 

did i mention following your local health dept regs? especially if serving to the public.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm somewhat stuck with this practice, and the ownership and I are probably going to get in a scrap over it sooner than later, because I plan to end the practice, which was in place when I took over.

That one and quite a few others actually.

So who knows, my days as a chef might be numbered.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I do not recommend the practise, but if the product was thawed in the fridge and left under refrigeration, I don't believe there are any health concerns with refreezing, all it will do is dry it out. After 4 days I definitely wouldn't refreeze fish because it is too near the end. I would make gumbo or chowder or something. You could then freeze that if you have to.


----------



## alexr (Jun 3, 2002)

Refreeze fish? Yuck!! The filets? I wouldn't...but maybe....it might be ok....they have such a low fat content...they might make it...


----------



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

refreezing meat ----just say no


----------



## vaderdoo (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks for all the replies. I didn't refreeze the meat the head cook/ manager did.I don't like refreezing fish and wish he would stop doing it. I told him how I felt and his reply was " I've been doing this for years". So i figured i'm just a cook, he's the one in charge. So if someone gets sick or doesn't like the quality of the fish he has to deal with it.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

I inherited this practice from a previous chef, and as the "new guy" I have put up with it.
This thread has been very useful to me.
I am going to stop doing it. Today.

I am also going to risk my job in doing so.

My job means a lot to me, but feeling ashamed is not why I got into this business.


----------

